# Photoshop freezes on startup



## Notoorjus (Mar 15, 2008)

Whenever I try to start PS, the loading screen with all the names on pops up and loads things like normal for a few secounds. Then it just freezes. Help please 

EDIT: ehrm... well suddenly it loaded. It took 15 minutes.


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

Try resetting the PS configuration. Hold ctrl alt and shift and then double click your PS icon. When asked if you want to delete your settings say yes. This usually sorts PS out when it is doing odd things.


----------



## Notoorjus (Mar 15, 2008)

colinsp said:


> Try resetting the PS configuration. Hold ctrl alt and shift and then double click your PS icon. When asked if you want to delete your settings say yes. This usually sorts PS out when it is doing odd things.


Hi, thanks for trying to help!

I am, however, a little confused. When I hold ctrl, alt and shift and click the PS icon (in the PS folder), I get this:









(I'm Norwegian)

I see no place where I could delete my settings. Is this even the right screen?


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

No its not the right screen. You are clicking on a short cut to PS. You need to click on the icon on the start button so press start then programs then find your PS icon then the three keys and click on this icon not a shortcut in another folder or on your desktop.

Sorry I should have made this clearer in my original posting.


----------



## Notoorjus (Mar 15, 2008)

Ah I fixed, it was actually a common error. Thanks for trying to help , though


----------

